# USB Number Pad



## animortis (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey everyone, I have a USB number pad I use for Blender. It's a Magicforce Smart 21-key mechanical USB number pad. It doesn't work on FreeBSD -- well, after a second's pause, it'll take one key entry, then stops completely. Anyone know if there's a driver for this? I use it in KDE. Thanks!

If you need the precise product, it's:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7NCDWE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## animortis (Sep 13, 2021)

Going to add, here's what an lsusb output diff from the keypad plugged and unplugged said it was called:


```
0a1
> Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.7: ID 04d9:a0f8 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
```

Note: Unplugging and plugging back in does not fix this


----------

